# sign in pub toilet !!



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 160680


say no more.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't get it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I don't get it


LMFAO-

Smoke one-Come back and re-read......You should have it then....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I stoned when I read it.... I'm sober now and still no idea


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't jerk it in the toilet?


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

spelling !


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe its talking about not blowing coke on the back of the toilets?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol I have no fuckin clue


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I posted that 18 months ago !


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG apparently the person who wrote that didnt use spell check! LMAO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

alan said:


> I posted that 18 months ago !


Care to explain it?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

.... old thread.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> lol I have no fuckin clue


Apparently


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Still don't get it Trigga ?
If you snore coke on the toilet, don't forget to use lots of sh*t-paper


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

People sniff coke of toilets in britian? That's pretty fucked


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> People sniff coke of toilets in britian? That's pretty fucked


Its a club thing here too... its a hard flat surface (the tank on the back) and ducking in a stall is easier than going to your house or car i would imagine


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I get it now thanks man

thank god I don't do coke and if I ever start remind me not to do it in an English bathroom


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Well I get it now thanks man
> 
> thank god I don't do coke and if I ever start remind me not to do it in an English bathroom


It happens here too Trigga , mostly at Rock Clubs , or shows were bands are playing
You dont see it to much at Nicer clubs ..

I did promoting a few years ago and I would bust atleast 2 people a night Snorting in the Bathroom
stalls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha he spelled surfaces wrong.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> Haha he spelled surfaces wrong.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Well I get it now thanks man
> 
> thank god I don't do coke and if I ever start remind me not to do it in an English bathroom


It happens here too Trigga , mostly at Rock Clubs , or shows were bands are playing
You dont see it to much at Nicer clubs ..

I did promoting a few years ago and I would bust atleast 2 people a night Snorting in the Bathroom
stalls.
[/quote]
Most use the plastic cover on the toilet paper holder here...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like an asylum seeker was on sign writing duty on that day


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigga said:


> People sniff coke of toilets in britian? That's pretty fucked


Yeah brits are off the wall mate..........:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

ha! i seen one at Moose Mcgillycuddy's in Maui that said "get closer your package isnt as big as you think"


----------

